# Something to tell your customers about their roofs.



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

Because roofing and gutters go hand in hand...

http://blog.guttersupply.com/2013/04/this-is-perfect-time-to-think-about.html


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

On some types of roof, such as flat, tile or cedar, I do not give the customer an option. The gutters get replaced, period. On shingle roofs I tell the customer this: "Do we have to replace your gutters? No the gutters and roof are separate. We can come back later and replace your gutters. However you will get a much better edge detail if we can replace your roof and your gutters at the same time. " Let's be honest some customers don't think. I can't tell you the number of jobs I've gone to where the customer got new gutters a few months or a year ago and now the customer wants a new roof. WTF? 

I also couldn't tell you the number of job, usually flat, where the customer says they want new gutters but the roof is completely shot. In alot of these cases the roof is leaking and experiencing horizontal water migration between layers. They think their gutter is leaking but the water is coming in higher up and traveling to the low point, the gutter. It's usually hard convincing these customers that the gutters isn't the problem and that they need a new roof. But at the same time, it's hard convincing them after the fact that the gutter is not leaking, that it's coming from the roof 20' away.


----------



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> On some types of roof, such as flat, tile or cedar, I do not give the customer an option. The gutters get replaced, period. On shingle roofs I tell the customer this: "Do we have to replace your gutters? No the gutters and roof are separate. We can come back later and replace your gutters. However you will get a much better edge detail if we can replace your roof and your gutters at the same time. " Let's be honest some customers don't think. I can't tell you the number of jobs I've gone to where the customer got new gutters a few months or a year ago and now the customer wants a new roof. WTF?
> 
> I also couldn't tell you the number of job, usually flat, where the customer says they want new gutters but the roof is completely shot. In alot of these cases the roof is leaking and experiencing horizontal water migration between layers. They think their gutter is leaking but the water is coming in higher up and traveling to the low point, the gutter. It's usually hard convincing these customers that the gutters isn't the problem and that they need a new roof. But at the same time, it's hard convincing them after the fact that the gutter is not leaking, that it's coming from the roof 20' away.


Completely agree with you. I have seen gutters and roofs in awful conditions, and yes, there have been customers that will want one to either replace the one or the other. 

My in-laws had their roof replaced about three years ago. My father inlaw suggested the gutters were still in good condition. Yeah, they looked good, but they would clog often. I told im I could install gutter guards to avoid all the falling debris from the trees nearby. He kinda shrugged his shoulders...

Instead, he had three beautiful mature trees buzzed down, and had someone else install brand new gutters only on that side of the house, with gutter guards. 

That was his solution to the problem. 

You are right Grumpy... I think him going for the whole roof alongside with gutters/leaf guards, the work would have been much more efficient and the trees would still be standing there.


----------

